# New models at Lowe's



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

On another related JD topic, I saw the new line of JD at Lowe's today. Ranging from about 1599 to 2999...look pretty decent. Nice heavy duty deck....strange that the MT shift is on the left though....nice roomy cup or should I say beer mug holders on the right! and a nice heavy-duty deck...looks pretty impressive...I still like my Kohler Pro engine on my Craftsman vs. the B&S but I guess it is a good machine.

Anyone have an input on these newer models? Any other changes or recommendations vs. the GT5K and GT6K units?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the John Deere 2006 Riding Mower 100 Series line up.

2006 100 Series


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I sure like their looks a lot better. More vertical grill, not so round looking. Even teh Troy ZBilt's at Lowes are not so round and are now sqaured off.


----------

